# good affordable furniture shops



## sugarbabe (Feb 19, 2009)

Can anyone recommend good places to buy furniture and curtains etc to decorate our newly bought house in Paphos area?
Is the IKEA store the same price as the uk? o


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

The prices at Ikea are more expensive than the UK, if it helps if the euro was at 1.3 to the pound they would be similar


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

We used a shop for most things called venus home collection have web site to give you a idea, small shop but can get you the fabric you wish very nice &helpfull, 
white goods we got at Sophoceous.
Had a look at ikea not good choice and expencive, shop around supermakets for bits&bobs bring sheets in case.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sugarbabe said:


> Can anyone recommend good places to buy furniture and curtains etc to decorate our newly bought house in Paphos area?
> Is the IKEA store the same price as the uk? o


If you want blinds don't go to the shops.
Use Enigma blinds who are an English company who make the blinds here in paphos.
Good quality and big choice of colours and fabrics. 
They have a website so you seethe sort of thingthey do.

Enigma Blinds Ltd • Home


----------



## bublelina1 (Mar 5, 2009)

ok ill get a quote for our place when i get there in mayhow long will it take once i ve place my order as i am only able eo get over in peyia for a week?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bublelina1 said:


> ok ill get a quote for our place when i get there in mayhow long will it take once i ve place my order as i am only able eo get over in peyia for a week?



buble it depends on the sort of thigns you choose.
Some shops have furniture in stock which they can deliver immediately while others have samples and make your furniture to order or order it from suppliers in other countries.
I assume that as your place is not furnished yet you will be staying in a hotel or holdiay rental so you can order everything and have it delivered in time for your next visit.
All you do is arrange a key holder (probalby your developer if its a new build) to allow them access to deliver.
Curtains, blinds etc would be delivered and installed as would your cooker, hob etc and aircon units.


----------



## bublelina1 (Mar 5, 2009)

thank you very much for the help


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know if IKEA is more expensive than in the UK but definetely is compared to the US IKEA. However it's still much less expensive that a lot of other stores. I brought everything from the US. I would say bring everything you can with you like linens.


----------



## jodie clarke (Mar 13, 2009)

sugarbabe said:


> Can anyone recommend good places to buy furniture and curtains etc to decorate our newly bought house in Paphos area?
> Is the IKEA store the same price as the uk? o


Hi, the big furniture shops in paphos on the polis road look very nice but you will pay far far too much for what you are getting, i would defo reccommend ikea in nicosia, lovely drive, and they normally deliver to your door next day at a very small cost! all the best, j...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jodie clarke said:


> Hi, the big furniture shops in paphos on the polis road look very nice but you will pay far far too much for what you are getting, i would defo reccommend ikea in nicosia, lovely drive, and they normally deliver to your door next day at a very small cost! all the best, j...


I agree that some of the big shops are expensive as they often import from Italy but there are also smaller shops who have local made furniture which is very good quality and a lot cheaper than the imported stuff.
Ikea is fine if you want flat pack stuff. Its horses for courses


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I agree that some of the big shops are expensive as they often import from Italy but there are also smaller shops who have local made furniture which is very good quality and a lot cheaper than the imported stuff.
> Ikea is fine if you want flat pack stuff. Its horses for courses


Well said! I agree with Veronica. It all depends on taste. 

There are some very good smaller shops in Cyprus that give the personal service that you don't seem to get in England any more. I love the 'sit down and have a drink' approach... very reminiscent of the 'petit aperitif' that's frequently offered in France before they even start to discuss business!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Well said! I agree with Veronica. It all depends on taste.
> 
> There are some very good smaller shops in Cyprus that give the personal service that you don't seem to get in England any more. I love the 'sit down and have a drink' approach... very reminiscent of the 'petit aperitif' that's frequently offered in France before they even start to discuss business!


That is one of the things that I always findso charming here. So many times I have just popped in to browse and found myself sitting with the shops owners drinking coffee and chatting and even if I havnt bought anything when I leave they always says come back soon and have a coffee.
You dont get that from the big impersonal international shops.


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

am i right in thinking that there i also an argos in Cyprus? i am sure i saw a sign for it


----------

